# Cannot open include file: 'stdint.h'



## stEEdZ (12. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne mit dem Adobe XMP SDK arbeiten habe aber leider diverse Probleme. 
Eigentlich ist in den Docs auch eine recht gute "Getting Started" - Anleitung vorhanden, diese habe ich auch befolgt und sämtlichen Builds und Properties-Einstellungen vollzogen.

Leider benötigt ein Header stdint.h und dieser ist wohl unter Windows nicht vorhanden?
Kennt da jemand eine Lösung für das Problem? Oder mach ich was falsch?
Hat schonmal jemand mit dem XMP SDK gearbeitet?

Ich benutze übrigens Visiual C++ 2008 EE, könnte es vielleicht an der *Express *Edition liegen?
Hier die Fehlermeldung: xmp_const.h: Cannot open include file: 'stdint.h'

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
steedz


----------



## sheel (12. März 2009)

Laut Google etc ist stdint.h ein fixer Bestandteil von C99...sollte also bei einem "guten" Compiler dabei sein.
Was mir selber nicht ganz klar ist: Steht EE jetzt für Express oder Enterpise Edition?


----------



## stEEdZ (12. März 2009)

Sorry natürlich für Express! Könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## 3Cyb3r (12. März 2009)

Leg dir die Include einfach im Inlcude Verzeichniss  ´des Compilers an
http://www.koders.com/c/fidD08713DC6E5AFCC8E65567039DC1DB906CC9A7E6.aspx
da haste den Code


----------



## stEEdZ (13. März 2009)

Ok, hab ich gemacht... schonmal Danke!
Leider hat stdint.h den include <inttypes.h>, hab ich dann auch eingebunden...
inttypes.h hat aber leider die 2 includes <endian.h> und <sys/cdefs.h>, endian.h finde ich und habe es auch eingebunden, <sys/cdefs.h> ist leider unauffindbar. 

cdefs.h ist in meiner include directory, aber es wird nach sys/cdefs.h verlangt...

Danke für die Hilfe
steedz


----------



## 3Cyb3r (13. März 2009)

wo liegt das problem einfach in sys ordner machen oder die angaben ändern. Ist doch egal wo ne Datei liegt solange es die gleiche ist.


----------

